# Great new music you’ve found



## AceQuorthon (Sep 12, 2019)

Post some awesome song you’ve recently found out about! All genres welcome :3

This song is absolutely rocking! Basically chill space rock Deep Purple C:


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 12, 2019)

Two songs, actually.
One is Age Of Chance's Time's Up...




And the other is the 'Timeless Mix' for everyone who loves some 90's dance music!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Love these guys already lol

Seriously making music for The Dark Tower series by Stephen King. Just pure perfection.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 16, 2019)

Judas Priest- 'Turbo Lover'- 1986


----------



## Vamux (Sep 16, 2019)

And basically anything else that Grindwar Channel Dude shares.

Also, these guys are great:


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 16, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Judas Priest- 'Turbo Lover'- 1986


Love that song! <3
My friends trash it though :c


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Love that song! <3
> My friends trash it though :c


Thanks!
Trash it? You mean, do a bad cover of it?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 16, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Thanks!
> Trash it? You mean, do a bad cover of it?


No they think it sucks :c


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> No they think it sucks :c


Find new friends :  )


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 16, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Find new friends :  )


Haha!


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 16, 2019)

Not exactly new, but new to me. :  )

Though religious overtones, I believe this is one of Johns best solos; its  very moving.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> No they think it sucks :c


_They _suck! How about them apples? ;P


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 16, 2019)

Probably super late to the party with this one but I've fallen in love with it nontheless <3






(Also, this is my 400th post c: )


----------



## marwmellow (Sep 23, 2019)

Check Devin Townsend :


----------



## Groggy (Sep 23, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> No they think it sucks :c


I've yet to meet someone saying anything remotely negative about Judas Priest. 




I mean, how can you dislike a band that can put out this type of masterwork in its 49th year?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 24, 2019)

Groggy said:


> I've yet to meet someone saying anything remotely negative about Judas Priest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firepower is an amazing album


----------



## Groggy (Sep 26, 2019)

Good thread. Needs reviving.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Good thread. Needs reviving.


Dio <3


----------



## LeFay (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm a pretty big fan of power metal and just recently got into Dream evil. I feel like this song got slept on pretty hard. Honestly one of my favorite albums. Besides this song, their song Chosen Ones is pretty great too.


----------



## Groggy (Sep 26, 2019)

Been scouting some power metal too.




Sounds promising.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 7, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Been scouting some power metal too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blind Guardian are great!


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not new...but some may not have heard this classic from 1979.
XTC- Making Plans For Nigel...(and it's literally about concerned parents making plans for their kid named Nigel)


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

Dunno why I took so long to find this one


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here's yet another great song by Peter Gabriel. 1992 is the year on this.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Here's yet another great song by Peter Gabriel. 1992 is the year on this.


Speaking of Peter Gabriel here's an underrated pearl from Genesis. It's Phil Collins buuuut it's still Genesis.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Speaking of Peter Gabriel here's an underrated pearl from Genesis. It's Phil Collins buuuut it's still Genesis.


Genesis are excellent. I think 1975 was the year Peter left? Love a bit of Phil, as well.

Here's something from Prince (RIP) from about...1993? Anyway, it's still a rocking tune.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Genesis are excellent. I think 1975 was the year Peter left? Love a bit of Phil, as well.
> 
> Here's something from Prince (RIP) from about...1993? Anyway, it's still a rocking tune.


He did leave in 1975. Though his departure led to his own solo career (which is excellent) and the discovery of Phil, so it's win-win.
Haven't listened too much to Prince until recently. You might already know this one if you like Prince but I'm new to his non-Purple Rain music.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Groggy said:


> He did leave in 1975. Though his departure led to his own solo career (which is excellent) and the discovery of Phil, so it's win-win.
> Haven't listened too much to Prince until recently. You might already know this one if you like Prince but I'm new to his non-Purple Rain music.


'1999' is probably his most-played hit on UK radio. Mostly because it's quite the pop-like tune. Timeless, really. Done in 1982, pre-1999, of course.

Another one of Prince's worth checking out for you might be 'Raspberry Beret'.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> '1999' is probably his most-played hit on UK radio. Mostly because it's quite the pop-like tune. Timeless, really. Done in 1982, pre-1999, of course.
> 
> Another one of Prince's worth checking out for you might be 'Raspberry Beret'.


Yeah, I don't know how have I been able to live under a rock for this long to not know Prince beyond Purple Rain.
There's also this _exquisite_ piece of music from him which I've known for some time but never really listened because I couldn't help myself but laugh at the *super-dirty *lyrics.




(Also I have listened to a bunch of new music this week, I could do this all night)


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Yeah, I don't know how have I been able to live under a rock for this long to not know Prince beyond Purple Rain.
> There's also this _exquisite_ piece of music from him which I've known for some time but never really listened because I couldn't help myself but laugh at the *super-dirty *lyrics.
> 
> 
> ...


As it's very late for me, here, I'll link one more before heading off.

I've known about 10cc's 'Dreadlock Holiday' for quite a long time before. However, I hadn't really sat down and listened to it, at all.
When I did, I found it to be rather good. Oh, and 1978 is the year.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> As it's very late for me, here, I'll link one more before heading off.
> 
> I've known about 10cc's 'Dreadlock Holiday' for quite a long time before. However, I hadn't really sat down and listened to it, at all.
> When I did, I found it to be rather good. Oh, and 1978 is the year.


Alright, have a good night then.
After this one, I should probably go listen to some 10cc as well since I only know "I'm Not in Love" from them.
Just so I don't leave a blank spot, here's some Scorpions


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

Postmodern Jukebox, criminally under-rated!


----------



## Groggy (Oct 18, 2019)

The entire album is a treat


----------



## justlexi (Oct 20, 2019)

My favorite collab so far, they all stand out on this music video. This must be Camila Cabello's year.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 21, 2019)

It reminds you of little innocent-acting cats playing around your floors... Is it just me? :3


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jan 4, 2020)

I found a playlist of some very relaxing and sometimes emotionally rousing space ambient, all by a single artist.  These songs were uploaded recently:

Astraeum (Space Ambient Music) - YouTube


----------

